
Objects Have Failed - nickb
http://www.dreamsongs.com/ObjectsHaveFailedNarrative.html
======
gruseom
This is half of a debate that Gabriel and Steele did at OOPSLA 2002. Steele's
half is at <http://www.dreamsongs.com/ObjectsHaveNotFailedNarr.html>. Since
this was a debate it's difficult to tell how closely these pieces match the
authors' personal views. In fact, if you take out the words "failure" and
"success" then they're hardly contradicting each other at all. Gabriel's
biggest complaints are about OO cultism and static typing, as in this quote:

_[O]bject-oriented languages have succumbed to static thinkers who worship
perfect planning over runtime adaptability, early decisions over late ones,
and the wisdom of compilers over the cleverness of failure detection and
repair._

------
lg
"papers and talks explaining and advocating new ideas might sound like
propaganda or fiction or even poetry"

Well this talk reads like literary theory, and that's no compliment.

